# Trail camera pictures



## The100road (Sep 27, 2021)

Got some good ones!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2021)

I saw the video on FB. that's incredibly cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice. Apparently you placed it well. Great shots of the moose. 
On your property or in the woods nearby?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 27, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Nice. Apparently you placed it well. Great shots of the moose.
> On your property or in the woods nearby?


These are in the national forest nearby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 27, 2021)

Game rich environment!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 27, 2021)

Great pics. Healthy looking animals too, those bears have been eating well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Very cool Stan! Here's a couple of bucks I've been chasing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2021)

The Moose surprised me. I grew up in Tacoma, and never heard anyone talk about Moose sightings. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 28, 2021)

Great pics!!! Love the moose pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2021)

Not sure I have ever seen a moose on his knees!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 28, 2021)

Really cool pics my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Not sure I have ever seen a moose on his knees!


Just wait till you meet his wife...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Not sure I have ever seen a moose on his knees!





Mike Hill said:


> Not sure I have ever seen a moose on his knees!


Had a big bull in our backyard for a few days. He would walk around on his front knees eating apples. Then he would stand up on hind legs and grab a branch and drop. Chomp on the limbs. Yard started to look like it had been in a bad storm. But one dark rainy morning I headed to shop before light. I was about 15' from him when he grunted and saw glint of his antlers. Backed up to house. when it got light I shot him in the butt with marble from slingshot. a grunt and over the fence he went.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have a bunch of pics some where

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2021)

Cool pics! Amazing how many critters use that same trail...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 28, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just wait till you meet his wife...


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Had a big bull in our backyard for a few days. He would walk around on his front knees eating apples. Then he would stand up on hind legs and grab a branch and drop. Chomp on the limbs. Yard started to look like it had been in a bad storm. But one dark rainy morning I headed to shop before light. I was about 15' from him when he grunted and saw glint of his antlers. Backed up to house. when it got light I shot him in the butt with marble from slingshot. a grunt and over the fence he went.


John Wayne ain't got nothing on you @Mike1950 !!! Shooting a bull moose with a marble - from a slingshot even!!!!

Or maybe

You ain't James Dean - Rebel Without a Cause - Cool, until you can shoot a bull moose with a marble - in the butt - with a slingshot!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> John Wayne ain't got nothing on you @Mike1950 !!! Shooting a bull moose with a marble - from a slingshot even!!!!
> 
> Or maybe
> 
> You ain't James Dean - Rebel Without a Cause - Cool, until you can shoot a bull moose with a marble - in the butt - with a slingshot!!


He came back. Did it again and he was gone for good. Pretty whimpy. Now you try it on the deer, ha, they just look at you like What? And the second marble you are lucky to even get them to raise their head.
If the moose stay down here the game dept. Paint balls them to ID. Then they come with huge horse trailer, darts them and roll the moose on to a 8 man stretcher. Puts them in trailer and haul them north. I watched them do 2 calves and a cow. Calves sure looked delicious.


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> He came back. Did it again and he was gone for good. Pretty whimpy. Now you try it on the deer, ha, they just look at you like What? And the second marble you are lucky to even get them to raise their head.
> If the moose stay down here the game dept. Paint balls them to ID. Then they come with huge horse trailer, darts them and roll the moose on to a 8 man stretcher. Puts them in trailer and haul them north. I watched them do 2 calves and a cow. Calves sure looked delicious.


That's exactly how the deer around here act. I've beaned them with rocks right between the antlers and the just look at me. Too many people feed them around here so the deer are super tame. Very destructive on landscaping though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 28, 2021)

I watch a show on Nat Geo about Life Below Zero, in Alaska.
Some guy shot a 1500 lb. moose, and got a 600 lb bear in the same weekend.
Talk about having a freezer full of meat !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> That's exactly how the deer around here act. I've beaned them with rocks right between the antlers and the just look at me. Too many people feed them around here so the deer are super tame. Very destructive on landscaping though.


Yep. I have hit one with a shovel. Hard as I could swing. 1 jump and it just walked away. Another little buck I hit in the butt with a hammer at 15 feet. Next day side armed same hammer and deer. 30 ft and it was walking. Right in side of head. Kept walking. Now we have things fenced so we can have a yard.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Now we have things fenced so we can have a yard.


So Kathi can have her flowers. 

I corrected for you!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> So Kathi can have her flowers.
> 
> I corrected for you!


You are absolutely right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

